# The bass are bedding



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't had much time to spend with the new pond, way too busy still trying to move in this weekend.

My son, Big Joshy, came over today and we went around the bank on one side of the pond and saw 7-10 beds with bass on them. Really cool after 52 years to have my own pond, finally!!


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy, not at my pond yet. It is spring fed and the water temps are just now reaching 60. The bass, hybrid gills & crappies are really hitting. This is the 3rd year for my pond and I love it. Lots of work but I enjoy every minute of it!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lundy, where is your pond? Did you build it? if so, a link to the process if you have it?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Lundy, where is your pond? Did you build it? if so, a link to the process if you have it?


No, I didn't build it. It is about 3/4 acre and is in the back yard of the house I just purchased. It is more rectangular than round with a small island and pretty deep water. It has 12-15' in a much of the pond. There are a bunch of big oak trees on the property and the bottom is covered with leaves. There is also quite a bit of algae around the edges and floating in small clumps. 

The pond needs some help for sure. I just acquired a aeration system and hope to get in installed in the next week or so to be step one in the process of trying to manage this pond.

So far,

This house was empty for 12 months and was fished hard by the locals. I think anything caught worth keeping was kept

Good numbers of bass - OK, but seem to small to eat larger bluegill. Probably need thinned out

Bluegill - 5-7" - will be putting in a feeder system. There were 3 dead 10" bluegill in the pool when we bought this house, but we haven't seen any near that size in the pond yet

White crappie - Bad - not sure how many, 9-12"

Catfish - undecided, one 5-6 lb caught, one seen swimming in the shallows last night

White amur - One seen, not sure how many


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

At several ponds I've already seen bluegills making their nest! Been seeing bass nest for a solid 2 weeks down here in Cincinnati. Have also saw crappies on beds at two seperate locataions.


----------

